# The fastest memory cards for your Canon EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2019)

> Memory Card Guru has completed their memory card testing report for the Canon EOS RP. They have tested 60 memory cards and have ranked them based on burst speed and they also show memory card read speed.
> *Top 5 Memory Cards for the Canon EOS RP*
> 
> *Angelbird AV Pro SD* // Burst Speed: 171MB/s Read Speed: 304MB/s
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## DougR (Apr 20, 2019)

Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has a read speed of Up to 250MB/s and a write speed of Up to 200MB/s. The Delkin Power SD card has a Read speed of 300 MB/s and a write speed of 250 MB/s. I am sure that there are other cards out there too.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 20, 2019)

They used an EOS R, not the RP, for the tests.(read the fine print) No big deal.


----------



## Adelino (Apr 20, 2019)

Adorama has a Lexar professional 1000x 128GB two pack for 46.99 right now. It will probably last through the Passover holiday since they close for it (I think).


----------



## David the street guy (Apr 20, 2019)

DougR said:


> Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has a read speed of Up to 250MB/s and a write speed of Up to 200MB/s. The Delkin Power SD card has a Read speed of 300 MB/s and a write speed of 250 MB/s. I am sure that there are other cards out there too.



I use the 250 MB/s ProGrade (the silver one). I haven't tried its video capability yet, but for pictures, it's perfect.

The Angelbird SD cards don't seem to be available in Canada. Strange.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 21, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> I use the 250 MB/s ProGrade (the silver one). I haven't tried its video capability yet, but for pictures, it's perfect.
> 
> The Angelbird SD cards don't seem to be available in Canada. Strange.



The card should eat 4k EOS R for footage without issue. The EOS R only shoots around 60 MBps in 4k.


----------



## DougR (Apr 21, 2019)

DougR said:


> Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has a read speed of Up to 250MB/s and a write speed of Up to 200MB/s. The Delkin Power SD card has a Read speed of 300 MB/s and a write speed of 250 MB/s. I am sure that there are other cards out there too.


I tried the Delkin Power SD card in my EOS R and hit 64 RAW images before I hit my buffer.


----------



## raptor3x (Apr 21, 2019)

DougR said:


> Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has a read speed of Up to 250MB/s and a write speed of Up to 200MB/s. The Delkin Power SD card has a Read speed of 300 MB/s and a write speed of 250 MB/s. I am sure that there are other cards out there too.



That Pro Grade card has a slower write speed than any of the cards that made the top 5 in that test. The write speed listed by the test is what the camera is actually capable of writing, not the maximum write speed of the card. All of the cards listed in the top five have a maximum write speed of 260 MB/s. Sony has faster cards that are rated at 300 MB/s but it doesn't really make any difference as no camera can write anywhere close to that and the true write speeds seem to be more related to firmware compatibility.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 21, 2019)

171MB/s is better than CF's maximum speed. I hope this is a sign Canon will dump CF slots in future cameras.


----------



## ValueTech (Apr 21, 2019)

KeithBreazeal said:


> They used an EOS R, not the RP, for the tests.(read the fine print) No big deal.


Well... What we did was a so called "linking measurement" (or "associative measurement"; I hope one of them is a proper translation for what I mean), quite common in science and industry to e.g. prove batch confirmity.

The idea in this special case: Neither Canon nor any other camera manufacturer do actually develop their own memory card controller or at least IP-logic. Also image processors usually don't change that often. It's often the case that the same silicon and firmware is used across various cameras and therefore real world performance don't differ either. For instance: There's no significant difference, in terms of memory card performance, between a Sony A6000, A6300, A7 II, A7R II and some more models released in this period.

Instead of measuring the same data over and over again, we prove that camera A has the same characteristics as camera B. It took some expierence, but usually it's easy to guess which hardware is used to have a dataset to begin with (EOS RP: It's Canons second UHS-II consumer camera. Not that hard^^). As mentioned in the notes, we did a 6-point examination for the EOS RP. We always use the fastest card from the reference dataset (for obvious reasons), if available, one card with a special characteristic ("card x" performs way differently in camera A compared to other cameras) and some randomly picked samples.

If the difference between camera A and B is about the same as measurement uncertainty, it is OK to estimate that other results will match as well. What is important to us: The (small) differences between camera A and B must be randomly as well, not having a trend like "it's always ~1.x percent better". Otherwise we do the complete test, like we did with the Nikon D5600, even if the difference compared to a D5500 is not that big at all.

In case of the EOS RP, it took us some minutes to find the correct settings at first (to match the speed of the fastest card), as the Canon EOS R/RP's writing speed depends heavily on file size, as explained on our website. Afterwards, all samples were below 2% difference.


Finally: No big deal? As explained (hopefully), it's not like looking in the crystal ball and saying "yeah... I guess we can use the EOS R data". And you have to do hours of measurements for the EOS R as well 


DougR said:


> Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has [...]


...unfortunately not replied to our sample request(s). We'd really like to review their products.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 21, 2019)

I was waiting for tests from cameramemoryspeed on how various sd cards perform in RP.
Seems like the controlled used inside the camera cannot utilise the uhs-ii to fullest and spending too much on the most expensive uhs-ii cards(Sony G and Tough along with Sandisk extreme Pro) is not quite necessary.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 21, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> 171MB/s is better than CF's maximum speed. I hope this is a sign Canon will dump CF slots in future cameras.


Yep with advent of Cfexpress there is really no need to implement CFast either. CF is a relic of old days of computing which relies on IDE interface which been dumped by most of IT sector in favour of either Sata or now PCI-E for faster throughput.


----------



## Bernard (Apr 22, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> The Angelbird SD cards don't seem to be available in Canada. Strange.


Henry's carries Angelbird, but they don't list SD cards. I bet if you asked them they would add the listing. They've done that for me before when I asked about a product that they don't list, from a manufacturer that they carry.


----------



## uri.raz (Apr 22, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Yep with advent of Cfexpress there is really no need to implement CFast either. CF is a relic of old days of computing which relies on IDE interface which been dumped by most of IT sector in favour of either Sata or now PCI-E for faster throughput.



CFexpress will take time to catch and it's prices to drop.

In the meanwhile, I'll be happy to get two of those already working UHS-II cards, and save myself the risk of bending pins.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 22, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> CFexpress will take time to catch and it's prices to drop.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I'll be happy to get two of those already working UHS-II cards, and save myself the risk of bending pins.


Connector used for Cfexpress is much rigid than pins of ide based CF and even more durable then Sd cards. Even the connector used for CFast was rigid and durable(its still used for a lot of industrial pcs).


----------



## magarity (Apr 22, 2019)

I've never heard of "Angelbird" before and the only thing that comes up on Google trying to search what company really makes it is someone who ripped one apart and found Lexar part numbers on the chips. So just take that into consideration before depending on one.


----------



## jvillain (Apr 22, 2019)

Pushing fast cards on RP users seems like a douchy thing to do. 3 FPS doesn't need fast cards and 4K is basically unusable on the RP. This is just encouraging people to waste money.


----------



## raptor3x (Apr 22, 2019)

magarity said:


> I've never heard of "Angelbird" before and the only thing that comes up on Google trying to search what company really makes it is someone who ripped one apart and found Lexar part numbers on the chips. So just take that into consideration before depending on one.



IIRC they became popular when Panasonic released the 400Mbps video update for the GH5 as they were one of only a few cards that could handle it without issues.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 23, 2019)

jvillain said:


> Pushing fast cards on RP users seems like a douchy thing to do. 3 FPS doesn't need fast cards and 4K is basically unusable on the RP. This is just encouraging people to waste money.



It's 5 FPS, not 3.


----------



## Bernard (Apr 26, 2019)

magarity said:


> I've never heard of "Angelbird" before and the only thing that comes up on Google trying to search what company really makes it is someone who ripped one apart and found Lexar part numbers on the chips.


They don't make flash memory (they get it from big suppliers like Lexar), but they do sell certified memory for specific applications. They are very popular with the video and motion picture crowd because their modules are high quality and always work as advertised.
I started using their products when I needed SSDs for an Atomos Shogun. Angelbird makes modules that are certified on that product, and they are priced competitively. I'm sure the actual SSD comes from Samsung, or Lexar, or another huge brand, but Angelbird knows their stuff and tests it on the hardware that you will be using.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 27, 2019)

DougR said:


> Interesting but, it didn't include two very fast cards. Pro Grade has a read speed of Up to 250MB/s and a write speed of Up to 200MB/s. The Delkin Power SD card has a Read speed of 300 MB/s and a write speed of 250 MB/s. I am sure that there are other cards out there too.



Just because a card is capable of writing "up to" 200 MB/s or 250 MB/s doesn't mean the camera it is being used with can write that fast. It also does not mean the card is capable of sustained writes at that speed. The 'Burst Speed' metric is based on how fast a particular camera will write to a particular card, not on the card's potential top speed. If the camera is limited to about 170 MB/s, it matters not how fast the card is.


----------



## karakocan haber (May 8, 2022)

thank you


----------



## karacoban haber (May 8, 2022)

thank you


----------

